# Do you randomly feel empty when working



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Sometimes I just feel empty while doing this.
Not because of the job but too many things in my mind


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

There isn't enough money in the world to justify doing this. Especially with the war and huge gas prices. I'll save lives before I deliver food for free.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Munch on a few fries before you drop them off.
You'll feel better.

And, stop watching the news.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Empty as in an existential crisis kind of empty or empty in an "I could eat" kid of way?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Empty as in an existential crisis kind of empty or empty in an "I could eat" kid of way?


Empty as losing feelings


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Losing feelings as in peripheral neuropathy or losing feelings as in being apathetic?

Oddly both are common conditions in the gig economy.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Losing feelings as in peripheral neuropathy or losing feelings as in being apathetic?
> 
> Oddly both are common conditions in the gig economy.


Being Apathetic


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Losing feelings as in peripheral neuropathy or losing feelings as in being apathetic?
> 
> Oddly both are common conditions in the gig economy.


Neuropathy is not empty, its numb.
He's talking about a sociopathic kind of thing, methinks.

Get counseling. Don't watch the news.
I've been watching Gilligan Island and Monk re-runs; and self medicating with 12 yr old rye whiskey, and fresh California green salad.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Munch on a few fries before you drop them off.
> You'll feel better.
> 
> And, stop watching the news.


Is why I quit TV all together 6 years ago, such crap. Don't have one in my house. Is fun when go to hotel though and get to watch a little.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Is why I quit TV all together 6 years ago, such crap. Don't have one in my house. Is fun when go to hotel though and get to watch a little.


I don't watch t.v. either.

Too much entertainment here


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I watch mostly cartoons and movies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I watch mostly cartoons and movies.


Movies still have sly background implants & progressive themes.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Movies still have sly background implants & progressive themes.


Depends on the movie.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Sometimes I just feel empty while doing this.
> Not because of the job but too many things in my mind


I have my TD Ameritrade app as well as this forum to keep my mind busy.
I also have a folder with my bills and stamps and check books in my glove box.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

OMG @SpinalCabbage - torrent rips and VLC media player... you're taking me back...


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Wallet feels empty 100% of the time. In the back of my mind not an emptiness but an ominous foreboding feeling as I know I haven't yet paid the piper for all of these miles I'm putting on my car.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I watch mostly cartoons and movies.
> 
> View attachment 647016


I like this cartoon when Peter becomes an Uber driver.


----------



## UberUKdriver (Sep 10, 2015)

Yep I feel empty too. I know I have to stay motivated somehow. I have to eat and pay the bills so there's that. Driving complete strangers about or doing deliveries all day is enough to wipe the smile off most people's faces. I don't watch that much TV, but do play video games occasionally.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Driving Uber full time can be physically and mentally unhealthy. Especially for young people. Social isolation can lead to depression. Not to mention the pay is crap. You’d be better off with a full time job in a traditional workplace where you form relationships and make friends.

I still like to drive a few hours a week. Its still a way to make a few extra bucks in my spare time. Doing it full time, in this job market? SMH.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have a very stressful w2 job all day so delivering food at night, listening to music, and talking to people is actually de-stressing for me.

If you want to feel less isolated I suggest you get friendly with the restaurant workers and customers. Unless they are real busy you can have a quick chat with them.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I have a very stressful w2 job all day so delivering food at night, listening to music, and talking to people is actually de-stressing for me.
> 
> If you want to feel less isolated I suggest you get friendly with the restaurant workers and customers. Unless they are real busy you can have a quick chat with them.


I thought maybe I could unstress by listening to the Bears, Bulls, Blackhawks, Cubs, White Sox games.
But all they do is piss me off.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

When my belly and wallet feel empty, I feel empty.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I thought maybe I could unstress by listening to the Bears, Bulls, Blackhawks, Cubs, White Sox games.
> But all they do is piss me off.


Same except Giants and Knicks. I no longer will listen to sports, podcasts, or talk radio. Too infuriating! Only music now and something de stressful like Smooth Jazz or Chill Electronic, unless it is Friday or Saturday night. Then it's time to get the party started!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mcwharthog said:


> . You’d be better off with a full time job in a traditional workplace where you form relationships and make friends.
> .


I used to drive for Uber after work to talk to people. It is a lot easier to make enemies than friends at the work place. If you do well or even volunteer for overtime your coworkers hate you because they wanted the $1 annual raise and you make them look bad by doing better. The only way in corporate to make friends is to stay at the lowest level where you don't threaten all the little backstabbers who are desperate for that raise from $18.30 to $19/hr.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> I used to drive for Uber after work to talk to people. It is a lot easier to make enemies than friends at the work place. If you do well or even volunteer for overtime your coworkers hate you because they wanted the $1 annual raise and you make them look bad by doing better. The only way in corporate to make friends is to stay at the lowest level where you don't threaten all the little backstabbers who are desperate for that raise from $18.30 to $19/hr.


I did mostly contract work at my "real" job, and found it difficult to make friends at the office. Always there were pre-established cliques at a client site when I arrived. And the direct workers tend to view contractors as a threat and sometimes as just plain pond scum. But then I usually was not looking for friends at work, just $. I try to keep work/personal separate because I've seen office marriages happen and the inevitable divorces are awkward as hell.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I usually feel like I’d rather be home spending time with my family rather than driving around trying to make enough money to pay the bills. Not sure if that’s what you mean by empty.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> I usually feel like I’d rather be home spending time with my family rather than driving around trying to make enough money to pay the bills. Not sure if that’s what you mean by empty.


Sometimes I just have to stay busy


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Depends on the movie.
> 
> View attachment 647019
> 
> ...


By the way... the last movie I posted a still shot from is called Valley Girl. The guy who played jilted boyfriend Tommy, also played Uncle Jack in Breaking Bad.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I can't believe that's the same guy. I see from IMDB he's also the rapist from Kill Bill, "My name is Buck, and I'm here to...".


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> Driving Uber full time can be physically and mentally unhealthy. Especially for young people. Social isolation can lead to depression. Not to mention the pay is crap. You’d be better off with a full time job in a traditional workplace where you form relationships and make friends.
> 
> I still like to drive a few hours a week. Its still a way to make a few extra bucks in my spare time. Doing it full time, in this job market? SMH.
> [/QUOTE


Walter put a bullet in his brain and Jesse strangled his nephew Todd to death.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I don't watch t.v. either.
> 
> Too much entertainment here


This has been entertaining board. Never driver related. Go news. Go brandon. Go gas prices..GTFO.
worry our health and family never watch news youtube is too much news also


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> never watch news


I quit watching so much of it. I used to consume hours per day, but all it is now is pictures of dead kids and bombed out apartment buildings.
And, these people are just like me. 

Two weeks ago life was ho-hum. Looking forward to quitting time.
Now, its dodging rockets, hunger, cold and death.
I can't help but get the feeling that 'there if not for the grace of God, go I.'

I can't watch it any more.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Sometimes I just feel empty while doing this.
> Not because of the job but too many things in my mind


Not ever randomly no...
It's just like that 12/7...


----------



## UberCrab (Dec 22, 2016)

*Do I randomly feel empty when working? You're damn right I do! And so does my gas tank and bank account!!*


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> I can't believe that's the same guy. I see from IMDB he's also the rapist from Kill Bill, "My name is Buck, and I'm here to...".


Yea well I've heard meth will do that to you.....


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I enjoy delivering food (DD, GH, UE) more than any other job I have ever had. I used to spend all day delivering just to make $150-200 but the nights have gotten so much better that I often do $150+ in 6 hrs like last night so I just do nights now.

I listen to either music on my phone or SIriusXM. I've always preferred to be alone so I've never married or lived with anyone except for a few months in 1998 when I had a room mate. Not sure I know what an empty feeling would even feel like.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Hexonxonx said:


> Not sure I know what an empty feeling would even feel like.


THAT'S the scariest thing you said, right there.

Have you ever loved someone?


----------

